# just a few more pic's for you all



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

the last one is the poor bold riley


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they look great  he looks so happy with leo


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

i belive they are happy together.i have just seen a post that you did for home made toys could you show me a pic of your baboo perch plzz


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

bamboo perch? i'll get a photo for you. its simple... its just a thick piece of bamboo, cut to size with notches cut into the end so it slides into the bars like other perches. for better grib i scraped it with a steak knife (so the grooves in the knife scratch the wood)


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

here you go
its just simple


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well you have such pretty tiels


----------



## Naturesgift (Oct 3, 2010)

They remind me of my birds!!


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

Thankyou perry rileys feather are starting to show on his belly he will not shut up today lol he love's to say hello when ever i or my partner go in or out of the room


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Call me Lindsey  Thats good he getting his feathers back


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

ok lindsey it is lol is it normal for them to tap there feet ??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is yes but mine don't do it


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

what does it mean


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Happy dancing


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

oh ok ha ha. well atleast i know there happy then


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Riley seems to have settled in lovely


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

yeh with leo not me he dont like me he wont let me touch him lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You could take him into another room on his own and start bonding


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

i have tryed but still no joy ill keep trying


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea got to keep trying im sort of bonded with taco and buttercup where they are not running away from me when im near them


----------



## dean with leo (Mar 5, 2011)

my friend said he will come over one day to help me clip him just hope its soon lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea it does make taming more easy and for there own safety


----------

